# Help with Snow Guards



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We've got a house that has a section of cooper standing seam roof (over the entry). We're having trouble with snow slides and ice build-up.

We're considering Alpine Snow Guards http://www.alpinesnowguards.com/ Any experience, thoughts, words of wisdom, other suggestions?

You can see whats happening to the gutters.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like they left out a few gutter straps.
Especially on a metal roof where the force of a slide could rip them off very easily.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> Looks like they left out a few gutter straps.
> Especially on a metal roof where the force of a slide could rip them off very easily.


The other side is off!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

A thicker metal gutter is in order with several more straps placed 12-inches apart is in order. With the roof's slope and the fact that it is metal makes snow shoot down the roof onto the gutter and on someone's head. OOps. Sorry.

Those snow guards do look promising; however, ugly.

On the positive side: Those metal roofs last forever!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Architects starting specifying those around here a few years ago. I have installed them on several commercial buildings, but we haven't had enough snow the last few years to see how they perform. They aren't that ugly though, barely noticeable.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I know most of the time that the snow there doesn't stay around too long.
Does anyone in that area have problems with ice dams?

On a local building with metal roof and gutters,once the snow guards were installed,they had problems with back up.
Snow melted into the gutters,froze and then backed up under the metal into the building.
You may want to get a few local opinions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

gutter should be locked into a full apron,and hung low
looks like some panels are sliding down,check with the snow guard manufacturer on type and location for the guards and how may rows you need

you have to remember the snow guards rely on the panels to be fastened properly


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't say that I have used that particular brand, but I have installed similar snow stops that look quite a bit like those.
They MUST be screwed into the truss system. Screwing into the roof decking doesn't cut it.

*edit* 
at least around here.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats just a crappy gutter job. We do metal roof every day here and i could put gutters on their that would last forever.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

If it's just that area over the entry that's of concern, I'd look into the individual guards that attach to the roof seams rather the snow rail type. I typically use Berger's, but Alpine makes a similar unit. 

The snow rails work great, but make quite a visual impact. The individual guards don't stand out quite so much. 

Side Note: If that gutter had been installed correctly or with a little over kill on the gutter hangers, it would have held quite a few inches of snow from that small roof plane. 

and

What's up with the bottom of that roof?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

seeyou said:


> and
> 
> What's up with the bottom of that roof?


:no::cheesygri


----------



## Sphere (Jan 16, 2010)

seeyou said:


> If it's just that area over the entry that's of concern, I'd look into the individual guards that attach to the roof seams rather the snow rail type. I typically use Berger's, but Alpine makes a similar unit.
> 
> The snow rails work great, but make quite a visual impact. The individual guards don't stand out quite so much.
> 
> ...


Hey, I saw that too.

My first test post here...Hi every one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Sphere said:


> Hey, I saw that too.
> 
> My first test post here...Hi every one.:thumbsup:


What up doe, homie?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Architects starting specifying those around here a few years ago. I have installed them on several commercial buildings, but we haven't had enough snow the last few years to see how they perform. They aren't that ugly though, barely noticeable.


mud, You have installed the Alpine product?


----------



## Sphere (Jan 16, 2010)

Darwin said:


> What up doe, homie?



Tryin to find my around in here...sheesze...it's huge! 

So, uh, I KNOW you right? LOL


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> I know most of the time that the snow there doesn't stay around too long.
> Does anyone in that area have problems with ice dams?
> 
> On a local building with metal roof and gutters,once the snow guards were installed,they had problems with back up.
> ...


It's not real ice damming. Snows at night - sunny and 45 next day - creates a layer of ice under the snow - then when it gets heavy enough - get the F*&% out of the way - Gutter and all.

Or it distorts the gutter so it will not run - gets blocked and freezes the next night.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> mud, You have installed the Alpine product?


One of my sub contractors has installed them on two of my projects, yes.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> gutter should be locked into a full apron,and hung low
> looks like some panels are sliding down,check with the snow guard manufacturer on type and location for the guards and how may rows you need
> 
> you have to remember the snow guards rely on the panels to be fastened properly


The Alpine system gets locked on the standing seam with a set screw. I think we would need to drive the connectors back up - crimp - and set the set screw.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

The pad style.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

seeyou said:


> If it's just that area over the entry that's of concern, I'd look into the individual guards that attach to the roof seams rather the snow rail type. I typically use Berger's, but Alpine makes a similar unit.
> 
> The snow rails work great, but make quite a visual impact. The individual guards don't stand out quite so much.
> 
> ...


The individual guards will leave 16" of slide area - we like the idea but worry that it will not solve the prob. But I am listening (reading).:laughing:


----------

